# Resources > Promotions >  C2C Care Course: Preservation Methods and Materials for Exhibitions

## Mark Wamaling

The Foundation of the American Institute for Conservation of Historic and Artistic Works (FAIC) is introducing a new series of Connecting to Collections Care courses. The courses will include four to five webinars and the possibility to interact with the course instructors, and to complete related projects. Those who attend these Courses will receive a Credly badge to mark their participation.
The first Course of this series is Preservation Methods and Materials for Exhibitions. Mark Wamaling, the chair of PACCIN, is leading this course along with instructors Scott Rosenfeld, Jim Williams, Brent Powell, and Jamie Hascall. The course webinars will be presented live on October 25, November 1, 8, and 15 at 2:00 ET. 
To learn more about this course and to register see:  http://www.connectingtocollections.org/course-exhibit-preservation-methods-materials
The Connecting to Collections Care Online Community helps smaller cultural institutions to provide well-informed care for their valuable collections.

----------

